# Kathy's Magical Squares Blanket



## kathyjbotha (Oct 10, 2018)

Requires no sewing up of squares or ending off of threads. Google "Craftsy Kathy's Magical Squares Blanket" and click on the blue blanket. You'll love knitting it, it's quite addictive!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Very pretty. I really like that


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magic-square-baby-blanket
Ravelry shows the pattern @ $5 but on Craftsy it's $7.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

https://www.craftsy.com/knitting/patterns/magical-squares-blanket-no-stitching-of-squares/561058


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

They are very pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those look wonderful. :sm24:


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.kogo.org.au/sites/default/files/magic-square-blanket-pattern.pdf

this link is free


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

marilyngf said:


> http://www.kogo.org.au/sites/default/files/magic-square-blanket-pattern.pdf
> 
> this link is free


This seems like mitred squares 
The paid pattern looks like stocking stich squares
Very pretty


----------



## kathyjbotha (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi Marilyn,
This pattern of mine is in a completely different league, no comparison at all. It works up remarkably neatly and has no ends to sew in or squares to stitch up. 
Regards,
Kathy


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. This looks like a fun project. No where does it say what size blanket this makes. Does anyone know?


----------



## Lighthousegal (Jan 5, 2016)

kathyjbotha said:


> Requires no sewing up of squares or ending off of threads. Google "Craftsy Kathy's Magical Squares Blanket" and click on the blue blanket. You'll love knitting it, it's quite addictive!


Wow! Its absolutely beautiful.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Annu said:


> This seems like mitred squares
> The paid pattern looks like stocking stich squares
> Very pretty


So sorry. I agree with you. I was just glancing through and noticed the name. My apologies


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

marilyngf said:


> http://www.kogo.org.au/sites/default/files/magic-square-blanket-pattern.pdf
> 
> this link is free


Knew someone on here would come up with "free" if there was one. Thanks bunches. What a simple idea-- now you got me wanting to go make a blanket-- can't, have other needles in the yarn. And I don't care if it is mitered.


----------



## kathyjbotha (Oct 10, 2018)

Here is the link to the pattern. Its well worth the price as this blanket is much nicer than any other. I have ladies that have become totally hooked and can't stop making them. Please click on the link below to find the link to the pattern. If you are a knito,holic you really will love doing this blanket. Please will you all post this to your Pinterest pages for me as well.

https://www.craftsy.com/knitting/patterns/magical-squares-blanket-no-stitching-of-squares/561058

With many thanks,
Kathy


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Both are beautiful.


----------



## NanaMartha (Feb 17, 2018)

Thank you, I have to try this!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful blankets!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

GrumpyGramma said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magic-square-baby-blanket
> Ravelry shows the pattern @ $5 but on Craftsy it's $7.


Ravelry has been updated. Now $7.00
Thank you for the link! Added to my library.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Seven dollars..one page and a Youtube link...no picture..I feel like I have been scammed.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

henhouse2011 said:


> Seven dollars..one page and a Youtube link...no picture..I feel like I have been scammed.


I thought the first post read like an ad. If I had a pattern that I expect people to pay $7 for I'd at least include a link. Back in the good ol' days this post would probably have been reported and deleted.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

How can there be NO ending of threads? When you are done with the orange square, for instance, on the far left edge, the next orange square is four squares away! Surely you don't carry the yarn that far. You MUST end off the color, so you would have an end to deal with in some manner. Granted this looks like it only happens at the edge but it is still an end. I'm confused how you could not have an end. I don't make blankets so I'm not about to buy the pattern just to find out.


----------



## Nonalehm (Nov 9, 2013)

I thought that it is a nice blanket so purchased the pattern which only has the directions for the first Square. Then referred to you tube. The You Tube direction are different from the written (at least that is what I believe) and is hard to understand. Don't usually purchase patterns but thought this would be helpful. A big disappointment. So my questions: The written pattern directions # 3: says: 4th row and every even row: sl 1, K1, P 10, K2::: the You Tube directions starts the row the same but ends with a Sl one, K 1 then? end with K 2. Is that the way you knit that row, or as in the written pattern. Did you slip the stitches knit wise or purl wise? Also Written # 5 says: After 17 rows from the beginning, knit 2 rows even but my understanding of the video it should be 18. Will work with and hope to get it figured out. If you have advise I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## sunshine2456 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for posting the site.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Nonalehm said:


> I thought that it is a nice blanket so purchased the pattern which only has the directions for the first Square. Then referred to you tube. The You Tube direction are different from the written (at least that is what I believe) and is hard to understand. Don't usually purchase patterns but thought this would be helpful. A big disappointment. So my questions: The written pattern directions # 3: says: 4th row and every even row: sl 1, K1, P 10, K2::: the You Tube directions starts the row the same but ends with a Sl one, K 1 then? end with K 2. Is that the way you knit that row, or as in the written pattern. Did you slip the stitches knit wise or purl wise? Also Written # 5 says: After 17 rows from the beginning, knit 2 rows even but my understanding of the video it should be 18. Will work with and hope to get it figured out. If you have advise I would appreciate it. Thanks


I'd contact the designer-- she really needs to correct something or at least give you and other purchasers some directions. Sorry you have to go through this. And thanks for a heads-up on this. I'd like to know the technique but don't want to spend $7 on a pattern i will never use. now I'm glad I didn't order it.


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

So pretty


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The only 3 posts the OP has made are on this topic- and the third post was very pushy which is what made me look.
As colleenmay asked how can there be no ends? Exactly what I thought.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

No ends? I think it would depend on doing whole rows or columns of the same color. Here is a video for joining mitered squares together.




 -- She uses backwards loop cast on
She also has a video on making mitered squares.
Another video with long tail cast on


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Judy M said:


> No ends? I think it would depend on doing whole rows or columns of the same color. Here is a video for joining mitered squares together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I purchased this pattern. I also sent a private message to Kathy, but have not received a reply. For $7.00 US it siure is a disappointment as far as patterns go. For an explanation as to the "how to" you must go to youtube. Who wants to sit and watch you tube all the time. No picture of the finished project either. I also sent a notice of this to Craftsy


----------



## kathyjbotha (Oct 10, 2018)

12 squares x 16 squares in double knit wool makes a cot size blanket.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I went to youtube and get the message "this video is not available. The picture on the Craftsy site shows individual square finished with last row of stitches on a stitch holder. On the single page of instructions for one square 12 stitch holders are listed in materials. When I again went to youtube I asked for directions to join knit squares without sewing. Amongst them I found "Join panels with Bernat Alize Blanket EZ yarn". Someone reviewed that yarn here a few days ago. It consists of a string of loops and the video shows how to join those loops to another square. Looks just like the loops our blanket has on the stitch holder. I am thinking they could be joined by the method shown in this video. Worth a try.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

henhouse2011 said:


> I went to youtube and get the message "this video is not available. The picture on the Craftsy site shows individual square finished with last row of stitches on a stitch holder. On the single page of instructions for one square 12 stitch holders are listed in materials. When I again went to youtube I asked for directions to join knit squares without sewing. Amongst them I found "Join panels with Bernat Alize Blanket EZ yarn". Someone reviewed that yarn here a few days ago. It consists of a string of loops and the video shows how to join those loops to another square. Looks just like the loops our blanket has on the stitch holder. I am thinking they could be joined by the method shown in this video. Worth a try.


Thanks for your research. Wish i had time to play with this but am obligated for other things right now and not doing much knitting! AARGH.


----------



## Nonalehm (Nov 9, 2013)

The You Tube web site is reached by clicking the address in the paid pattern, if that does not work hi lite it and copy to browser.


----------



## kathyjbotha (Oct 10, 2018)

I don't quite understand you. Have you bought the pattern but not able to see the video?


----------



## Ev Shore (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks a bunch. I become a real 'cheapskate' when it comes to paying for patterns. I do appreciate the link. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Ev Shore (Dec 4, 2013)

Probably so, but I really hate paying so much for one pattern. I'll have to do with what else is available. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

https://www.craftsy.com/knitting/article/mitered-square/
Apparently through today only -- all videos are free.
Another pattern AU$3.00AUD
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mitred-squares-blankets
Rug pattern
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-235799-1.html
Photos of above rug:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-69097-15.html#1265790


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing... beautiful


----------



## kathyjbotha (Oct 10, 2018)

This lady is busy with her 10th blanket, 2 of which are for a King size bed!! Many ladies are totally hooked so they will tell you how well worth the price this pattern is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kathyjbotha said:


> This lady is busy with her 10th blanket, 2 of which are for a King size bed!! Many ladies are totally hooked so they will tell you how well worth the price this pattern is.


And what does this pattern give you? Can you knit the whole blanket with the pattern without needing to go to any other site to do so? Does it include the edging?


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Waiting patiently for further information


----------



## kathyjbotha (Oct 10, 2018)

The pattern will give you written instructions for the first square. After that it is a visual thing so I have done a video to make it more simple to understand. Some folk feel it should be a written pattern but too many ladies have made mistakes because they didn't see exactly what to do. I do mention how the edging is done. Its a crocheted edging of a row of single crochets then a few rows of double crochets with a chain in between, finished off with another row of single crochet. I'm here to assist anyone who gets lost along the way. I haven't had anyone come back to me not understanding anything.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

kathyjbotha said:


> The pattern will give you written instructions for the first square. After that it is a visual thing so I have done a video to make it more simple to understand. Some folk feel it should be a written pattern but too many ladies have made mistakes because they didn't see exactly what to do. I do mention how the edging is done. Its a crocheted edging of a row of single crochets then a few rows of double crochets with a chain in between, finished off with another row of single crochet. I'm here to assist anyone who gets lost along the way. I haven't had anyone come back to me not understanding anything.


So we should ask a guy who used the pattern? Only ladies, not gentlemen, made mistakes.

Sorry, the way that was stated just rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> So we should ask a guy who used the pattern? Only ladies, not gentlemen, made mistakes.
> 
> Sorry, the way that was stated just rubbed me the wrong way.


Whereas I took as meaning that only ladies knitted.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

darowil said:


> Whereas I took as meaning that only ladies knitted.


To me the word lady evokes images of a woman of rank to the manner born or a woman paid to clean someone's house. I'm neither so I guess I ain't no lady so I couldn't knit it anyhow.

The assumption that only women knit by anyone, or that only old women knit, is ridiculous.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> To me the word lady evokes images of a woman of rank to the manner born or a woman paid to clean someone's house. I'm neither so I guess I ain't no lady so I couldn't knit it anyhow.
> 
> The assumption that only women knit by anyone, or that only old women knit, is ridiculous.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kathyjbotha (Oct 10, 2018)

Not to worry. I fully understand as I have great respect for woman!!


----------



## Koekies1 (Aug 17, 2019)

I need the pattern please


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Koekies1 said:


> I need the pattern please


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magic-square-baby-blanket


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

This OP was October, 2018. If you are just seeing this, maybe you can start with Page 1. Good luck.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I bought the pattern. It is one page with instructions to go to a video. The video link does not get you anywhere. Paid 7 bucks for nothing. And no reply from the designer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> I bought the pattern. It is one page with instructions to go to a video. The video link does not get you anywhere. Paid 7 bucks for nothing. And no reply from the designer.


And looking she only ever posted 8 times and all on this topic which was clearly only there to sell her 'pattern'.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

In checking reviews I found this: Very similar to entrelac


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

henhouse2011 said:


> I bought the pattern. It is one page with instructions to go to a video. The video link does not get you anywhere. Paid 7 bucks for nothing. And no reply from the designer.


Seems to me that $7 is rather high for a one-page pattern with only links to videos-- sounds like there is more than one video, if i remember the ad right. I did try to find the You-tube stuff, no luck.

Were the reviews on Ravelry? Guess i need to talk to a couple friends about entrelac knitting.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

https://verypink.com/2011/12/22/learn-to-knit-entrelac/ points?




 changing color?




 flat intarsia?
Bury your ends:


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

I see a couple of people DOES NOT recommend this pattern.
They say is not written, but a video tutorial.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Could this be intarsia?
https://www.purlsoho.com/create/weaving-in-your-ends/
http://www.theyarnloop.com/article/midweek-masterclass-weaving-yarn-ends


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Koekies1 said:


> I need the pattern please


Their is a few links on page 1 ...I think one of the links is for a free download but not sure if it still works


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Nanamel14 said:


> Their is a few links on page 1 ...I think one of the links is for a free download but not sure if it still works


If I remember correctly, the link is for a similar blanket with mitered squares, not the same but might suit some people. I did try to find a video that was free but no luck. And one who paid the $7 said the link didn't work.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Intarsia / Fair Isle
Intarsia is a knitting colorwork technique that involves knitting with blocks of color. They can be in any shape or design you like, but the key is that when you change colors, you don't strand the colors you're not working with across the back as is done in stranded knitting (also known as Fair Isle).
If blocks / squares are knit on the diagonal, there would be no reason to hide the yarn ends until at the edge. Then they could be hidden within an edging.
Any thoughts KPers?


----------

